# overnight stops in France



## jonboydog (Jan 30, 2006)

*We're travelling south through France ito Spain in January - it'll be our first trip. Does anyone know of any good campsites to stop overnight on the way down? The Carefree brochure has a rather limited selection but I'm sure there must be plenty more open in winter. *


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sites*

Hello,

Some aires will be open and some campsites. Campsites all-year tend to be along the med coast or ski resorts.

I did post a French website on here somewhere that list a lot of them

Trev.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We stayed for a couple of nights at
Camping de la Touche


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If you look on the ASCI site you can set the options for the dates that you want and you will see that there are quite a few open all year, you just have to plan your way down so you arrive at one that's open.
We will be doing the same sometime in February and I'm confident that I will be able to plan my route and stop at two or three sites on the way.
I know that a lot of people stay on the Aires but we prefer to stay on a site.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Continental Touring Info*

Hi
We are going for the first time in Feb 2009 could you tell me the best route for travelling in the winter and do you use toll roads or not as i have been told this is a dear way to do it.
I was going to stop on Aires but I will look at camp sites now.
Is the border of Spain as dangerous as they say as I have been told not stop overnight anywhere near there.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we used this one back in Feb open all year
http://www.conkertreefarmcampsite.bravehost.com/ woke up to goats and chickens around the motorhome LOL nice and peaceful and will def use again.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm still looking at the route but it will probably be down the middle of France on the A71 and A75 which for the most part is toll free and then down to Barcelona and the coast road to La Manga. You will still have some tolls to pay though and the beat way to find out how much is to go onto Via Michelin and see what route that they reccomend.
I've no doubt that the seasoned travellers will tell you a different route which may save you a few miles. 
We have not had any problems in Spain but we do travel directly to a site and arrive there in daylight.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*spain touring*

Thank you Briarose and Mikeco Im saving all this info and all the links in Favourites much appreciated.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: spain touring*



locovan said:


> Thank you Briarose and Mikeco Im saving all this info and all the links in Favourites much appreciated.


 No probs I guess we were like you and didn't want to camp where we didn't feel safe.

We also stumbled across a lovely new site in Le Manns.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeCo said:


> I'm still looking at the route but it will probably be down the middle of France on the A71 and A75 which for the most part is toll free and then down to Barcelona and the coast road to La Manga. You will still have some tolls to pay though and the beat way to find out how much is to go onto Via Michelin and see what route that they reccomend.
> I've no doubt that the seasoned travellers will tell you a different route which may save you a few miles.
> We have not had any problems in Spain but we do travel directly to a
> site and arrive there in daylight.


Hi we went to Spain in January from Dover, went straight down via Paris, we have done the Periphèrique many times, so don't find it to bad, then on the A71 at Clermont-Ferrand, where there was about 6" of snow on the side of the road, and ice which slowed us down a bit, but not bad with care, Jane wanted to go over the Milau Bridge, so we had to go that way and see reads the map. :lol: The biggest problem we found is France is a Big Cold Country in winter, and its a job to get water so make sure you take plenty with you, and being cold you will not want to hang around to long, we get down to Spain in 3 cold day's. Most of the Aires and Garages have their water turned off to stop it freezing. Spain is the only place we never travel in the dark, and always use campsites, get the ACSI book and then most sites are max 14 euros. Bob.


----------



## pierre (Apr 29, 2006)

*Overnight stops in France*

Hi
We've put together a Microsoft Excel spreadsheet of routes and campsites to Spain. The sites on the file claim to be open all year, some we've used in the past. I can't guarentee the accuracy of the information as it has been collected from various sources. Hope it's of some use to you.
Regards Pete.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*touring to spain*

Pierre what a brilliant spread sheet thankyou for all that hard work.
You all have been so helpful Im so glad I came to this thread well done!!! 

Bobandjane you have bought up another thing that I had forgotten about
Gas!!!
I believe you cant get Calor Propane exchange 7k cylinders abroad.
Are we allowed to take a 13kg cylinder as a spare in our Van???


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Mavis, we went for 6 weeks, and have 1 x 11kg gaslow botttle and 1 x 13kg calor, most of the gas was used getting through France keeping warm, as when in Spain we were on electric, so we had loads of gas. Because we fill up with autogas before we leave France, then again when we got back in France. We are off to Portugal in January as we have not been, but they can refill any bottle there, so I have been told. Good Luck. Bob. 

http://www.gaslow.co.uk/


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*camping*

We dont have refillable cylinders only exchange cylinders.
Are we allowed to take a spare in the van loose (it is so heavy it stays still) stored in the bathroom :lol:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: camping*



locovan said:


> We dont have refillable cylinders only exchange cylinders.
> Are we allowed to take a spare in the van loose (it is so heavy it stays still) stored in the bathroom :lol:


Hi Mavis,

You should not carry gas bottles other than in your gas locker but many people do. 8O

There's no problem getting calor bottles refilled at purpose built filling stations on the Algarve.  
Don


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*camping abroad*

Thanks Don I thought that must be the case and as we are going through the Tunnel I wondered if they checked inside your van.
We dont have refilable so will just have to go on Electric in Spain and hope the 2 bottles of 6kg last.
Or buy a bottle of their gas out there and buy a different regulator is that possible


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: camping abroad*



locovan said:


> Thanks Don I thought that must be the case and as we are going through the Tunnel I wondered if they checked inside your van.
> We dont have refilable so will just have to go on Electric in Spain and hope the 2 bottles of 6kg last.
> Or buy a bottle of their gas out there and buy a different regulator is that possible


 Hi we used the tunnel and they didn't check anything inside the van, just that the gas was turned off.............we had two new cylinders and due to us reading that they must not be over I think it was 85% full my Husband let out quite a bit of gas (no comments LOL) at the time we didn't realise that a new gas was only 85% full anyway DUH  I guess it is quite misleading info on the tunnel website though why don't they state that a new gas isn't over that.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Locovan, Be very careful when carrying unsecured gas bottles in the Tunnel as if they see it on their pre boarding inspection you will not be allowed to travel. The same goes for the ferries but they don't have an inspection.
The best thing to do is completely cover it to disguise it.

I have also found that they look for anything which could be used as a weapon.
Enjoy your trip

Colin


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*spain touring*

Ok! thanks Nomad

We are not taking it as we will buy a spare refilable bottle out there.
Now weapons!! thats a bit difficult as we carry tools and knives etc etc all could be classed as a weapon and the dogs non to friendly either  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

